# Callie's first birthday party and SM meetup



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Please forgive the insane amount of pics. I was shocked when I downloaded them and realized I had taken over 200. :embarrassed: And what's really bad is I realized that I didn't get very many pics of Zoe & Jett! lol So as you can see, I really REALLY cut back on the pics. I just had a hard time cutting out too many pics. Everyone and their babies were just too photogenic. :wub:

Anyway...we had TONS of fun and hope to get the group together again this fall. If we plan it early enough, maybe more from the Northern Indiana/Chicago area can make it. 

Christie and Tiffany (Supermanskivvies)










Tiffany with Sweetness in the background










Debbie with Joey and Lilly (magee)










Debbie's Joey and Lilly










Leslie with Hemi on her lap and holding Izzy (Wooflife)










Leslie's Wedge (Wedge is a Brussels Griffon)










Leslie's Hemi (Hemi is a Havanese)




















Grandma (my mom) with Jett in her lap and Callie asking for uppies.










My Zoe exploring the yard










Maggie (maggieh who has Sweetness and Tessa) holding my Callie.










Maggie's Sweetness










Maggie's Tessa 










Callie's birthday cake










Auntie Leslie making sure Callie get's the first bite of cake










And even the second bite of cake. :wub:










Cake time! Make way for the birthday girl!! Auntie Leslie presenting the birthday cake to Callie.










Various shots of Auntie Leslie tormenting all the fluffs with the cake. :HistericalSmiley:


































I was a bit nervous having all the dogs together for the first time like this a putting a cake in front of them like that. But I will have to say that everyone was very well mannered. Don't worry, everyone got some cake. Scroll down to the next post as we 'Let them eat cake'. :blush:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like a super fun day!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey.....where are the kids....eating cake??? Am I here all alone??? I'm ready for the party to continue!!! 

_I'm having fun!!!!! :chili:_


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Tiffany gets cake.










Joey and Lilly get cake










Sweetness and Tessa get cake










Wedge and Jett










Group shot










Just thought this too great of a pic of Christie not to share it.










Callie trying to open her gift bag. Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa said they didn't "see" the "no gifts please" line in my invite. :innocent: There were tons of cool stuff in that bag that Tessa and Sweetness picked out for Callie and Callie was determined to get every single thing out of that bag.






























Group shot of some of the fluffs together.










Play time!!!








































Wedge got some of the others to chase him. It was sooooo fun to watch Tessa right on his heels with little Joey right behind!:HistericalSmiley:

Thank you to everyone who came and thank you to all who have endured all the pics! Hope to do this again soon! Well...the SM meet up, not Callie's birthday. :thumbsup: She's growing up way too quickly as it is.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Hey.....where are the kids....eating cake??? Am I here all alone??? I'm ready for the party to continue!!!
> 
> _I'm having fun!!!!! :chili:_


lololol...I was hurrying as fast as I could! Darn I should have known you would have been quicker then me! 

Notice we weren't quite as 'civilized' as Mary's little Chloe's party. I'm thinking we all just need to go to Hawaii for all future birthday parties! :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

party looks like fun!!! Best wishes to the pretty birthday girl Callie!!!

Those were super great pictures....all the fluffs and mommies look sook so nice!,


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What fantastic shots  wish I was there. Everyone looks like they had a really super time, gorgeous happy fluffs. :wub: :wub:


----------



## magee (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks again for letting us share in Callie's birthday celebration. You have amazing photography skills. Thanks for getting such great shots!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, what a fun day you all must have had. The pictures are great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sooooo Crystal did anyone get a picture of you? 
Looks like everyone had a great day:chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Crystal, I would have given anything to be there. You all look like you had such a great time! Great pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a wonderful day!! Beautiful Malts and beautiful Moms.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Notice we weren't quite as 'civilized' as Mary's little Chloe's party. I'm thinking we all just need to go to Hawaii for all future birthday parties! :aktion033:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:What wonderful pictures!!! All thos fluff's I just love it!! Oh Callie your cake was darling. I hope you had a wonderful day. 'Civilized', trust
me looks are deceiving!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sounds like we need to plan next years
party!!!:chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like everyone had such a good time! Thanks for sharing the pictures! They're wonderful!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Wonderful pictures of everyone and the fluffs! Looks like a super fun day  Thanks for sharing with us, and happy birthday to sweet Callie!! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal, the pics were sooo good of all the babies!! What a beautiful day you had for the babies and yourselves to be out on the deck!! It is great to see all the babies and their Mommies.....and Callie had a grand time!! I love looking at all of the pics........Thanks for showing us what fun it was when everyone got together!!!:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just loved, loved your photos. It looks like all the fluffs and their moms had a great time. Really adorable cake. It looks like Callie had a really nice birthday. Thanks so much for sharing the pics.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Crystal - those are awesome photos! Thank you so much for posting them!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Adorable pics! What a fun party!

Happy Birthday, Callie!!! :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Happy belated birthday Callie!

How fun to have all those adorable fluffs together at one time! It looks like everyone had a great day.:aktion033:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Crystal the pictures are fantastic. Thank you so much for being the photographer and capturing all of our beautiful babies in action. 

I loved every minute of the day and I'm so thankful to Callie choosing to share her birthday celebration with us.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful ladies with beautiful babies. Callie is a pisser!!! So great to see you all.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal - What fabulous photos!! You took some great ones of people and pooches. Like Paula, I was thinking...so how about one of Crystal with the birthday girl?? Next gathering we better see some of you, Missie. :HistericalSmiley: Everyone looked like they had a blast and the last ones of them running was the icing on the birthday cake to me. So much fun.:chili::chili: Thanks for sharing. I'm so happy to be able to get into SM to see them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> sooooo Crystal did anyone get a picture of you?
> Looks like everyone had a great day:chili:





Snowbody said:


> Crystal - What fabulous photos!! You took some great ones of people and pooches. Like Paula, I was thinking...so how about one of Crystal with the birthday girl?? Next gathering we better see some of you, Missie. :HistericalSmiley: Everyone looked like they had a blast and the last ones of them running was the icing on the birthday cake to me. So much fun.:chili::chili: Thanks for sharing. I'm so happy to be able to get into SM to see them.



lol...I was the only camera geek there! No pics of me this time. Maybe next time.

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my photography skills. I'm having so much fun with my camera and want to learn how to be a better photographer.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Like Paula, I was thinking...so how about one of Crystal with the birthday girl?? Next gathering we better see some of you, Missie. :HistericalSmiley:



I tried to get pics of Crystal and her babies- she wouldn't let me take any. Next time we'll get shots of her and her furkids!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What fantastic pics Crystal, OMG all the babies are just adorable just like their Mommies. Happy first Birthday dear Callie. What great pics!!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a fun party!
Looks like all the fluffs had a great time.
What a pretty cake!
Your pics were very enjoyable!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

All of those were great photos! I could easily look at all 200 of them!! It looks like it was a lot of fun for everyone!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Loved your pictures! Oh it would have been alot of fun to be there too, it was so tempting, except I'm not sure I would want to travel with Jodi. 
It's nice to see everyone having fun. What an adorable cake too, can you share the recipe???
Yes Crystal, you're not in the group shot! I'm sure that camera of yours has a timer. 

That is a great shot of Tessa in action.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos! Happy Birthday Callie!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aaaah!!! what a TREAT to look at!!  ADORABLE fluffs and happy mommies. It looks like so much fun!

Happy belated birthday to precious Callie <3 it sure looks like her mommy planned an awesome party for this cutie pie! great pictures; everybody look like they had a blast.

Mommies look pretty (so is your mum, Crystal, so sweet looking and pretty!)

hugs
Kat


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

what terrific pics , i felt like i was there , the fluffs were beautiful and theylooked soo well behaved, loved the cake , happy bday callie! next time we want to see u !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was so excited to see the pics from Chicagoland's first SM meetup and the pics did not disappoint!!!!!! WONDERFUL, PHENOMENAL, FABULOUS pics Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You had a wonderful group of mommies and malts there! I would've loved to have been a part of this meetup. So glad you all had the best time. Callie will never forget her first birthday paw-tay! 

Thank you so much for posting these pictures! Each one told the story of the day so well!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics!

All the fluffs look so well behaved!

If my Milo was there he would have pushed everyone out of the way to get to the cake!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW!!! looks like sooo much fun!! How was Zoe around all the pups? Looks like everyone had a gradn ole time


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Put my name on the invitation list next time---Chgo. or Hawaii---Kitzel loved all the pups & wishes to be part of such a gathering!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Loved your pictures! Oh it would have been alot of fun to be there too, it was so tempting, except I'm not sure I would want to travel with Jodi.
> It's nice to see everyone having fun. What an adorable cake too, can you share the recipe???
> Yes Crystal, you're not in the group shot! I'm sure that camera of yours has a timer.
> 
> That is a great shot of Tessa in action.


lol...you know I bet it does have a timer. I've just never once tried to figure it out so I never even thought about it!

I don't have the recipe for the cake because the local pet bakery I use for my fresh baked treats and cakes for the store baked it. :blush:



TheMalts&Me said:


> aaaah!!! what a TREAT to look at!!  ADORABLE fluffs and happy mommies. It looks like so much fun!
> 
> Happy belated birthday to precious Callie <3 it sure looks like her mommy planned an awesome party for this cutie pie! great pictures; everybody look like they had a blast.
> 
> ...



Thanks Kat! My mom looks pretty good for a woman in her 70's. I hope I look as good when I'm in my 70's!



mom2bijou said:


> I was so excited to see the pics from Chicagoland's first SM meetup and the pics did not disappoint!!!!!! WONDERFUL, PHENOMENAL, FABULOUS pics Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You had a wonderful group of mommies and malts there! I would've loved to have been a part of this meetup. So glad you all had the best time. Callie will never forget her first birthday paw-tay!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these pictures! Each one told the story of the day so well!


I really wish you, Benny and Emma could have been there too! We could have had a joint bday party for Benny and Callie. :wub:



Johita said:


> WOW!!! looks like sooo much fun!! How was Zoe around all the pups? Looks like everyone had a gradn ole time


Zoe did pretty good. She was really uncomfortable at times I could tell when she wasn't sure what or where her place was. Next get together I won't spend so much time taking pics and make sure she's feeling more comfortable. Sir Wedge and wee Izzy had her on her guard. I told her that was because this was their house and yard and they got to be 'top dog(s)' at their house.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok anyhow, mostly curious about how they make icing that is doggy friendly.....oh well, something else to google.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of a wonderful day, Crystal! 

It's so much fun to look at all of them! :aktion033:

As you know, we wanted to come, but unfortunately the way had been a little bit too far, :HistericalSmiley:!

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Paula is right, did anybody make a photo of you??? 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Maglily said:


> Ok anyhow, mostly curious about how they make icing that is doggy friendly.....oh well, something else to google.


The icing is melted yogurt drops. The same kind they cover pretzels in. It was delicious.. I kept nibbling at the icing - ok i had some cake and dog bone cookie too. It was all very tasty, not as sweet as us humans are used to because there was no added sugar but very good all the same.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks as though Callie had quite a birthday bash! Everyone looks a though they had a great time.


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice Party! Happy Birthday,Callie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous pictures!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, these pictures are fantastic. 
Everyone looks great, the pups are adorable and I love Callie's cake. 
What a fun day!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What great pictures Crystal. Looks like everyone had a great time. Adorable group of fluffs. How wonderful they all got along so well and had such fun. I love the pictures of them racing all around with Wedge. I'm glad you had a happy 1st. birthday Callie. I love putting faces to names after seeing pictures of SM members.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Callie and great pics of the malts and the girls. So cool you could all hang out too bad I live sooo far away....lol


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the pictures! So much fluff all in one place. We had a great time! :chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

how did i ever miss this post!!
awesome pics and what a great party!!:chili::chili:
happy 1st birthday sweet Callie!!:wub:


----------

